# Large city maps



## Spibb (Feb 9, 2010)

Im in need of designs for large cities. If anyone could link any maps they've used or seen that seemed good I'd like to see 'em.


----------



## surfarcher (Feb 9, 2010)

Try the cartographers guild.

http://cartographersguild.com/


----------



## Roger (Feb 9, 2010)

I've enjoyed using these maps:

Venice

Rome



Cheers,
Roger


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ptolus


----------



## aco175 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah, large city maps.  I remember fondly my box set of Waterdeep, and trying to open all of them in my bedroom to have a sence of scale of what was it -12 posters.  I still have the box sitting on the shelf, just haven't found need for a city scaled this big.


----------



## Thraug (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you tried the Roleplaying City Map Generator?


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 17, 2010)

My god that program is awesome!


----------



## Rachel (Feb 17, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> Try the cartographers guild.
> 
> Cartographers Guild :: Homepage





This. And also, Google search "fantasy maps" or similar...the net has so much good stuff!


----------

